# How did you meet your significant other FFA/BHM?



## Symmetry Breaker (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm looking to informally sample some qualitative data(anecdotes, whatever) which relate the conditions under which resident FFA/BHM pairs became acquainted, to hopefully bias interested parties(ie. desperate BHMs) towards proactive(?) methods which are more strongly indicated in success.

Please note that this is genuine inquiry, not SPAM.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 26, 2010)

Symmetry Breaker said:


> I'm looking to informally sample some qualitative data(anecdotes, whatever) which relate the conditions under which resident FFA/BHM pairs became acquainted, to hopefully bias interested parties(ie. desperate BHMs) towards proactive(?) methods which are more strongly indicated in success.
> 
> Please note that this is genuine inquiry, not SPAM.



*is this a science / psych project for school 

how about an intro mr /ms symmetry *


----------



## Esther (Mar 26, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *is this a science / psych project for school
> 
> how about an intro mr /ms symmetry *



I second this.
Could this post be any sketchier?


----------



## Symmetry Breaker (Mar 26, 2010)

I think, perhaps my introductory post is even 'sketchier'(whatever the f*** that means) - which might be why it is in moderation limbo... 

But, does 'sketchy' actually mean something explicit, or is it just some blanket, ad-hoc insult(or must I venture off to the urban dictionary in pursuit of knowledge)?

Can't say I chill with people who use the term(which says as much about you as it does about me).

I can speak douche-bag if you'd prefer(something all Cad chycks understand)?


----------



## Esther (Mar 26, 2010)

You speak douchebag quite well, actually.


----------



## Symmetry Breaker (Mar 26, 2010)

Thx.....


----------



## Zowie (Mar 26, 2010)

But yes, Symmetry, you should give a short introduction post, it would be nice. This is above all a social center. It would allow everyone to know you better.
Ah, and welcome to Dims ^^ Sorry about being so late to say so.


----------



## Symmetry Breaker (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, I already did(getting better at circumventing all these moderation flags).


----------



## charlieversion2 (Mar 26, 2010)

First off, let me say welcome to DIMS. to answer your question, I met Mary here on DIMs about three years ago. 


And the reason why people might think your


Symmetry Breaker said:


> 'sketchy'


 is that your query comes at a time of high alert. This is because of a recent media story about a member of this community's lifestyle choice.


Your question to me could have easily passed as some sort of journalist doing research on others of this community.

But I have no proof, nor reason to think you are. But hopefully that will help you understand.

Thank you


----------



## stldpn (Mar 26, 2010)

Symmetry Breaker said:


> Yeah, I already did(getting better at circumventing all these moderation flags).



umm just so you know... it's not a matter of moderation. I get away with saying a lot of things HERE that wouldn't be tolerated in polite conversation. they are only barely tolerated here, but I digress. New posters are always moderated in an attempt to keep spam from cluttering the boards. I have to say, of all the boards I've ever been on, this one is the most clean in that respect. The Mods have created a system that obviously works in that regard.

Now, I'm curious why you say you feel kinship with a group of men you don't seem to respect. 



> May I submit that many of you FFAs are really just here for a 'confidence make-over'(which you will receive courtesy of desperately lonely BHMs).
> 
> C'mon, admit it.



The implication that ALL of the men here are "desperately lonely" is pretty crummy if you ask me.


----------



## Symmetry Breaker (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, respect and admiration are two different things, but I don't believe I have been disrespectful.

My characterization is not merely some baseless value judgement, but is supported by meaningful frequencies in quantitative data(which I will produce) and consistent with tested assumptions(which I will detail). 

I certainly didn't mean to be all inclusive in my characterization of 'desperate BHMs', as I have lurked for approx 4 yrs, so I know there are exceptions(like yourself), but the frequency of 'desperate BHMs' is so evident that I feel it would be disingenuine to ignore the general case(however tactful).


----------



## stldpn (Mar 26, 2010)

Symmetry Breaker said:


> Well, respect and admiration are two different things, but I don't believe I have been disrespectful.
> 
> My characterization is not merely some baseless value judgement, but is supported by meaningful frequencies in quantitative data(which I will produce) and consistent with tested assumptions(which I will detail).
> 
> I certainly didn't mean to be all inclusive in my characterization of 'desperate BHMs', as I have lurked for approx 4 yrs, so I know there are exceptions(like yourself), but the frequency of 'desperate BHMs' is so evident that I feel it would be disingenuine to ignore the general case.



Okay then what quantifies desperate? I look around here and I see fat men. Not desperate men, not whiny guys, just fat men. 

I'll grant you, we deal with issues of self confidence here. But desperate is an insulting way of characterizing anyone..


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 26, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> And the reason why people might think your is that your query comes at a time of high alert. This is because of a recent media story about a member of this community's lifestyle choice.



I didn't see this. Was it something that happened in America?


----------



## Symmetry Breaker (Mar 26, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Okay then what quantifies desperate?



Solitary, unmated males. 



stldpn said:


> I'll grant you, we deal with issues of self confidence here. But desperate is an insulting way of characterizing anyone..




My apologies to you then.


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 26, 2010)

When gathering research, it would behoove the researcher to post using English languege that an adult who has a grade 8-10th level education would understand.

shit i need it. im a grad student and my papers are an embarrasment


----------



## Symmetry Breaker (Mar 26, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> When gathering research, it would behoove the researcher to post using English languege that an adult who has a grade 8-10th level education would understand.



Not only that, but nothing dries out p***y faster than formalism.  



Seriously, affected formalism aside, my curiosity was entirely personal.



rabbitislove said:


> shit i need it. im a grad student and my papers are an embarrasment


----------



## escapist (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm equally curious, are you this well received everywhere you go? Do you frequently ask to, informally sample some qualitative data, in such a formal way? Do you come in peace? Do you wish us to live long and prosper? :happy:

To answer your post, I'm fairly certain this board is riddled with my BHM/FFA dating experiences. There is little need for me to personally promulgate for the musings of your mind. I believe you can rest assured, knowing data you wish to find has already been disseminated.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 26, 2010)

Symmetry Breaker said:


> Not only that, but nothing dries out p***y faster than formalism.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, affected formalism aside, my curiosity was entirely personal.



LOL...for some reason Oswald Bates comes to mind.


----------



## stldpn (Mar 26, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> I didn't see this. Was it something that happened in America?



Yeah, oddly enough it was occuring in NJ during the NJ Bash. Main boards have some links. We have a few D list celebrities here at dimensions actually.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 26, 2010)

Symmetry Breaker said:


> I'm looking to informally sample some qualitative data(anecdotes, whatever) which relate the conditions under which resident FFA/BHM pairs became acquainted, to hopefully bias interested parties(ie. desperate BHMs) towards proactive(?) methods which are more strongly indicated in success.
> 
> Please note that this is genuine inquiry, not SPAM.



In all seriousness, the juicy hookups happen via PM/IM. When I started to post heavily in 2008, I had no clue of all the behind the scenes BS that goes on with this board..or any social network for that matter. It totally blew my mind. What you see on the main open boards is only the tip of the iceberg of what happens on Dims.

In all honesty, this was the first board I ever posted on. I learned alot about social networking on the internet via this site. I'm still to shy to post pics..lol.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 29, 2010)

escapist said:


> I'm equally curious, are you this well received everywhere you go? Do you frequently ask to, informally sample some qualitative data, in such a formal way? Do you come in peace? Do you wish us to live long and prosper? :happy:
> 
> To answer your post, I'm fairly certain this board is riddled with my BHM/FFA dating experiences. There is little need for me to personally promulgate for the musings of your mind. I believe you can rest assured, knowing data you wish to find has already been disseminated.


 
Imitation is the sincerest form of mockery!

:bow:


----------



## Macgyver1978 (Apr 9, 2017)

Symmetry Breaker said:


> I'm looking to informally sample some qualitative data(anecdotes, whatever) which relate the conditions under which resident FFA/BHM pairs became acquainted, to hopefully bias interested parties(ie. desperate BHMs) towards proactive(?) methods which are more strongly indicated in success.
> 
> Please note that this is genuine inquiry, not SPAM.



Nicholas Rejczak was a canadian incel, then he went to the Philippines and married a plain-looking girl.

https://guillermosaenz.wordpress.com/


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 14, 2017)

The short and simple version, Symmetry, is that women are not attracted to "desperate" men. Regardless of body size, you need a certain amount of confidence and élan to be attractive.


----------

